# Kalpa Pharmacueticals, AI's



## haussanator (Apr 23, 2012)

Anybody try Kalpa's AI's and pct's like thier aromasin,clomid,nolvadex ect?


----------



## Bottom's Up (Apr 23, 2012)

bump, wondering the same thing


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 23, 2012)

I just got some, check my thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/161317-test-e-methadrol-cycle-log.html   I'll be updating on efficacy etc. haven't started taking them as of yet though


----------



## pmlittle7 (Apr 24, 2012)

bump


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 24, 2012)

Guys ALL and i mean ALL of kalpa stuff is GTG!! i have used the Letro to knock a few lumps out, i have used the Aromasin on cycle ( had to go down to 12.5 ed it was to strong), have used the Adex, and have there nolva on hand!! i also have used there Halo, Ananvar was the best ive tried, and anadrol. saving all these injects for a rainy day to !! basically i get A LOT of kalpa from the King because it is seriously the best !! or one of the best


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 24, 2012)

I was goin to pick some up and do woodwork on it...but decided to try a research chem company a try first...

But I would like to see if Kalpa is a good product..


----------



## haussanator (Apr 24, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

dutch just told you they are gtg, and I've actually read a couple places on the forums where others have used the Test e and AIs and said they worked. In fact one person said that Aromasin is really potent (legit pharmaceutical grade)


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 25, 2012)

All the kalpa stuff intrigues me!


----------



## haussanator (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes i know what he said.Is it okay with you if i would like to see other peoples experiences?


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 25, 2012)

Now a days I like to see *proof* the AI is doing what it is suppose to do


----------



## SFW (Apr 25, 2012)

Im using 12.5 mgs of Kalpa Aromaxyl (Exemestane) ed, courtesy of NeoMeds.com

Lot: Kp110601
Exp: 05/2015

Its working fine.


----------



## haussanator (Apr 25, 2012)

thanxs for the feedback


----------



## BigBird (Apr 30, 2012)

Been running Kalpa Halo at 40mg ED for 3 weeks now.  Def feels gtg and hardening effects on musculature is visible!


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 30, 2012)

i honestly think the aromasin is stronger than the letro. good shit. im running a gram of test, 50dbol, and deca and have ZERO and i mean zero estrogen sides. i have almost sore joints and im running deca !! shit is potent. ok i have some bloat, but dbol always does that


----------



## haussanator (Apr 30, 2012)

thats what i got is the aromasin.Just wanted to be sure before i grab some more kalpa for pct.Thanks for all the feedback guys.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 30, 2012)

ya bro. i always get kalpa from the king now. they arent popular enough if you ask me. no one gives them a chance. everyone is to busy using dragon pharma. i gave kalpa a try and now i have like everything by them. ( aromasin, letro, nolva, halo, var,  sustanson 350, test c, deca, eq)


----------



## haussanator (Apr 30, 2012)

No doubt bro! hopefully everything goes well with my Kalpa how was the var?


----------



## tfm4as (May 1, 2012)

haussanator said:


> No doubt bro! hopefully everything goes well with my Kalpa how was the var?


Would love to know this as well.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 2, 2012)

Kalpa Var is seriosuly the best i have ever used. i bought 400 tabs ( 8 packs) and ran 2 cycles of it. both cycles were 80mg a day for 4 weeks. i am no EK rep, just a customer for about 2 months now so you can take my word for all this. that anavar was seriosuly the shit.


----------



## haussanator (May 2, 2012)

thanks again dutch for the feedback.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 2, 2012)

no problem guys. take my word for it. if you wanted i would even post a picture of all the empty packets of kalpa var i went threw!! get it while you can, but save your pennies


----------



## tfm4as (May 5, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> Kalpa Var is seriosuly the best i have ever used. i bought 400 tabs ( 8 packs) and ran 2 cycles of it. both cycles were 80mg a day for 4 weeks. i am no EK rep, just a customer for about 2 months now so you can take my word for all this. that anavar was seriosuly the shit.




thanks for the feedback.


----------



## RockinRolla (May 15, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback on Kalpa dutch, I got a shit ton of Kalpa var and clen from the king and I was a bit nervous (which is how I found this thread) and I gots a warm fuzzy now.  When I start eating my tabs I'll be sure to update here with more Kalpa feedback from the king.


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 18, 2012)

I just recently started my 4th cycle using KP's test E from EK... I can tell you first hand from a semi-experienced user.... KP has given me the WORST pip(post injection pain) ever.  Keep in mind I've done axio labs years back, GenShi, and even dragon Pharma last cycle, all from EK as well, absolutely no PIP at all....... This KP stuff has me in bed for 3-4 days after each injection.  Tomorrow will be the start of week2 but I don't know if I should even continue the pain is so bad!!  I pinned my quads and they are extremely tender to the touch, slightly swollen, and I literally can't even walk!!  The pain is excruciating and literally unbearable.  On top of that I also have flu like symptoms.

Like I said this is not my first cycle, and I have been following the same sterile procedures and safe injecting techniques as I did in all of my previous cycles.  I don't know what else I can blame it on, other than the gear itself.  I've grown to trust EK over the past few years, and I am not pointing fingers at the King, but I definitely want to know what the hell is going on with this Kalpa gear??!!!!   I'm hoping the King will make right and send a long time loyal customer some Dragon Pharma replacements so I can actually finish my cycle.

Kalpa Pharmacuticals 
Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml
Lot:  KP110601
Exp:     05/2015


----------



## RockinRolla (Jun 29, 2012)

I started my Kalpa Clen and as an experienced Clen user I can say it is 100% legit.  

However, I do honestly believe (unscientific opinion only) that its under dosed.  The Kalpa Pharm Clen come in 40mcg tabs instead of 20mcg and it really feels like I have to take 80mcg (2 tabs) to get the effect Im used to with 20mcg.  

Anyway, that is all subjective, take whatever you need to get the effects you want but there is no doubt in my mind that this is legit Clen.


----------



## mack007 (Apr 30, 2013)

Cavallino said:


> I just recently started my 4th cycle using KP's test E from EK... I can tell you first hand from a semi-experienced user.... KP has given me the WORST pip(post injection pain) ever.  Keep in mind I've done axio labs years back, GenShi, and even dragon Pharma last cycle, all from EK as well, absolutely no PIP at all....... This KP stuff has me in bed for 3-4 days after each injection.  Tomorrow will be the start of week2 but I don't know if I should even continue the pain is so bad!!  I pinned my quads and they are extremely tender to the touch, slightly swollen, and I literally can't even walk!!  The pain is excruciating and literally unbearable.
> 
> Kalpa Pharmacuticals
> Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml
> ...



coincidental.  Its not the kalpa.  Something else happened

kalpa has no EO .... It is often suggested for people who react bad to EO

i have read thread after thread about how smooth and easy kalpa is

my buddy is a total whimp....he is runnin kalpa and loves it

me.....i have a stock pile of 50 bottles of assorted kalpa

if what you say were true, i better check in to a hospital with a good gym onsite because i will be laid up for the next 2 plus years

please update us on subsequent injections

euroking is the best in the biz and if there was a real problem with the kalpa it would of been yanked off the site


----------

